# Home cinema system stopped playing discs



## DermaShield (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
I have an LG LH-RH361SE DVD home cinema system.

It has been working perfectly until Christmas day. We used the system to play a commercial audio CD and since then it will not play a DVD.

On inserting the DVD and going through the – HOME – MOVIE – DISC all we now get is the message NO DISC. If I insert a commercial audio CD I get the same problem.

We have tried inserting various DVDs and utilised the Factory Reset function (although it didn’t seem to do anything).

I have also used once a commercial DVD cleaning disk that utilises a small soft brush to clean the optical lens.

Playback from the hard drive is unaffected as is playing the NTL cable through the unit.

The system plays through an HDMI to an LG Plasma. If I replace the HDMI with a SCART I get the same problem.

What else can I try before I think about sending it for repair?

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------

